# Battery Metal Stocks(Lithium, Graphite, Manganese, Cobalt)



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

For those following the EV boom and subsequent boom in the Battery Metal Miners. Below are some I've recently gone into that have had a 2-3x and I expect will continue to keep running. Lots of catalysts in the pipeline and metals like Graphite and Lithium Carbonate are up 100% YoY. 

EDDY.V (Cobalt)
LIS.V (lithium)
MN.V (Manganese x)
FE.CSE

Many Tesla investors are betting on Battery metals as a picks and shovels play to get exposure to the EV Boom.


----------

